# A Bean Sprout mystery ...



## one_billion_daleks (Aug 5, 2005)

Post now deleted


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya - love your name - Dr Who fan, I presume?  

I've never grown beansrouts, only mustard n cress when my children were at school.  BUT, I found this on a website about Chinese cookery.  They seem to say cook the whole thing...

http://chinesefood.about.com/library/weekly/aa092101a.htm

I'm sure there'll be some knowledgeable soul along in a minute who probably knows the answer!


----------



## one_billion_daleks (Aug 5, 2005)

Post now deleted


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

I take it you saw the 'new' series?  Whoda thunk it.... I almost felt sorry for a dalek....  well, until later in the series!

Hmmm, yes, I noticed that site appeared to be playing it close to the chest re cleaning...  just thought it might have links that would get you the answer you seek.  Still, if they've been growing it for 3000 years, perhaps they want to keep the monopoly?!


----------



## one_billion_daleks (Aug 5, 2005)

Post now deleted


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

Book your space on the sofa NOW...  It was a good series, but Chris Ecclestone only signed up for the one series....  Even Billie Piper was 'reasonable' in it!  Oh and there is a poignant moment re a Dalek, but I won't spoil it for you...

And the 'New' (or should that be 'newer') Dr Who is David Tennant, a Scot (yaaaaaay - so what if I AM partisan?!) and he will be making his debut as the Dr in a Christmas special...  can't wait!

Re beansprouts.....    hmmmmm    can't you just find a local chinese housewife and ask her....?  It's save wading through pages of internet sites!


----------



## one_billion_daleks (Aug 5, 2005)

Post now deleted


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

Sofa/settee - two nations.... common language....  (I know, debatable!) divided....  

Yes, just do a google for 'Local housewives chinese chat group'....  Sign on.... Bob's your uncle or Chang's your auntie....

Hmmmm beanbags...    much of a market for them out in the antipodes? If so, a great use for the truckload!


----------



## one_billion_daleks (Aug 5, 2005)

Post now deleted


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

It's ISHBEL..... the Gaelic form of Isobel. No uisgeabeath had passed my lips when typing this message...


So glad the futures market is bouyant.... that truckload of beansprouts will be minging if you don't get a move on...


----------



## one_billion_daleks (Aug 5, 2005)

Post now deleted


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

The guid Scots word for 'throw up' is BOAK.... and on that note....  G'night


----------

